# New pics!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

nice fish especially like the black betta and the picture of the fat cory was pretty neat too


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## fishstix (Apr 7, 2008)

the betas are in different tanks right?


----------

